# Tedder tires



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Anybody know how to keep the hay tedder tires inflated and make them last? Freaking g nightmare on our New Idea 4217, our new Krone 6 basket 3pt hitch has not have us trouble yet, but I feel like it's just a matter of time. What psi do y'all run I'n your tedder tires?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Try to find 8 ply just make sure to take them to a tire store to have them installed......you can thank me later...


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

somedevildawg said:


> Try to find 8 ply just make sure to take them to a tire store to have them installed......you can thank me later...


Amen.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Are your krone Tedder tires 10 ply? They are on my krone rake. On my nh Tedder they are 8 and I've had flats.


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

I'll have to look and see what the krone is. They are better than my new idea I know.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

My krone uses 10 ply.....
My Kuhn had 8 ply....


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My krone rake had a flat this year and it ruined the tire. I went to a couple different tire places and they couldn't find a 10 ply to order. I ended up having to order right from Krone. Now I have a possible ruined tire on my NH tedder (the wheel rim was ruined so I paid NH too much for a replacement) I would like to replace that one if needed with 10 ply but I can't even find them online anywhere. 6 ply just isn't going to cut it. 8 barely does. Anyone have an idea where to find them? I can't see any above a 6 ply.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Try to find 8 ply just make sure to take them to a tire store to have them installed......you can thank me later...


Have them bead sealed


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I kinda wonder what PSI to put in also. My Krone rake manual says 15 psi. But yet on the tire the max loads are up at 80 psi? What is interesting is that on my tedder these little tires are supposed to handle a lot more weight then on my Krone rake. No wonder they go flat easier.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Teslan said:


> I kinda wonder what PSI to put in also. My Krone rake manual says 15 psi. But yet on the tire the max loads are up at 80 psi? What is interesting is that on my tedder these little tires are supposed to handle a lot more weight then on my Krone rake. No wonder they go flat easier.


Some of those tedder/rake size tires are also used on trailers and that's probably what the 80psi is for.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I like to keep my tedder tires inflated on the light side so that there is not so much "bounce" to the tedder when on rougher ground. Highly inflated tires makes for a stiff ride.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

Are you running 15 psi and tubeless? 
I'm thinking a tube in the tire would help??


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Farmineer95 said:


> Are you running 15 psi and tubeless?
> I'm thinking a tube in the tire would help??


both my Tedder and rake tires have tubes


----------



## wittegeit (Jul 12, 2009)

Why not use a semi pneumatic tyre? they are flatproof!


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Both my rake and tedder (Kuhn) have the flotation tires with tubes. I run around 30 PSI, if memory serves, and no flat problems!

In fact, I'm going to have to think about replacements due to aging/weather checking!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Don't foam fill them  .... unless you like to weld!


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've had good luck with the 8 ply - they eventually rot and fall apart though. The 6 ply rated lawn tractor tired don't last if on the middle, ok in a pinch on the wings. I've had a hard time finding the proper tires though, no tire shops stock them. I'm running tubes in all tires now too as every flat means dirty bead and slow leaks with them.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

My problem this year with my krone and a tire/wheel was a really rough field. Rough enough that the last cuttings I used my Kuhn speed wheel rake instead of the rotary. My fault entirely. Before that those tires have been fine. Now the nut staying tight on the rear wheel carriage is a different issue that I'm surprised Krone has it designed that way. So locktite it is and an impact wrench. Gonna have to get another nut to lock them in more. The NH tedder had a tire blown before and did not surprise me that it didn't last through the rough field. In fact it lasted longer then I thought it would. But can someone tell me why a Krone wheel is only $66, but a NH wheel is $195. NH must like to stick it to the customer.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Teslan, what model NH tedder do you have? I can not find one priced that high.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I had 3 tedder tires go bad on me this year. I bought replacement tires/wheels/bearings at S&H Far m Supply. Tires had rubber rot and tubes blew out. 15x6.00 6-ply tubed ran $57 ea.

I also found that the bearings on the outside baskets took a terrible beating because rain water would accumulate in the wheel then seep into the bearing and cause the bearing to rust up and fail. I t was just cheaper to replace the whole assembly than screw around changing the tube and the two bearings.

Ralph


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Teslan, what model NH tedder do you have? I can not find one priced that high.


. Model 3625. Part number 51400442. I ordered from messicks and with shipping it was $195. $171.70 before shipping. Locally former NH dealer which can still get parts wanted $200 and since I didn't need it immediately and local had to order it in also I just ordered it.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

That one I did not look up. We all know NH or any other mfg wants to make money but they also have to buy from a supplier. In this case the supplier is Kubota. We have run into this issue before where we thought NH was overpriced on parts for the tedders they are buying from Kubota. We called the neighboring Kubota dealer to see what they would sell the parts for and to our surprise there was virtually no difference in the price Kubota wanted and what NH wanted. I agree they are too high.

The other thing to consider is the size and gauge of metal for the wheels.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> That one I did not look up. We all know NH or any other mfg wants to make money but they also have to buy from a supplier. In this case the supplier is Kubota. We have run into this issue before where we thought NH was overpriced on parts for the tedders they are buying from Kubota. We called the neighboring Kubota dealer to see what they would sell the parts for and to our surprise there was virtually no difference in the price Kubota wanted and what NH wanted. I agree they are too high.
> 
> The other thing to consider is the size and gauge of metal for the wheels.


yes they most likely are different gauge then the krone wheels as they have to handle more weight. At least I hope they are....


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

I should have also added that we checked with the Vicon distributor also but there was little difference in price.

My theory on imported equipment, no matter what brand, is to sell cheap and make up the lost revenue on parts.

As more of the importers are becoming more established in this country this has diminished somewhat.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> I should have also added that we checked with the Vicon distributor also but there was little difference in price.
> 
> My theory on imported equipment, no matter what brand, is to sell cheap and make up the lost revenue on parts.
> 
> As more of the importers are becoming more established in this country this has diminished somewhat.


I thought it was a Kverveland tedder. They must sell to brands like NH, Agco, JD cheap and then those brands sell them at comparable prices. All brands seem to be priced similarly for similar equipment. Though quality may or may not be the same.


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Kverveland bought Vicon and then Kubota bought Kverveland


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

mike10 said:


> Kverveland bought Vicon and then Kubota bought Kverveland


I see. I can't keep up with who owns who. I just saw the exact tedder on Kverveland's website. I didn't know Kubota owned them. But then Kubota now owns Great Plains also. Probably will own more brands in the future.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Kv plow parts have always been high priced.


----------

